# Poo eating.. so frustrated!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno has a rather disgusting habit and it seems to be getting worse, he likes poop, a lot. Not his, or other dogs. But mostly cat poo, occasionally deer and horse. I dont know whether its because the cats are fed fish based kibble and canned and he finds the smell irresistable, but I cannot keep him out of it. 
When we're walking and he's running around off leash, his main objective to seek out the poo. Not only does it makes his breath nasty, but I'm concerned about possible bacterial overload because he does it pretty much every day. 

I tried distracting him with treats, calling his name, clapping my hands when he's about to grab a mouthful, but nothing works. Its very hard to avoid, because I live in a neighborhood with a cow pasture behind my house (theres a lot of deer running around), theres also horses and my/neighbors cats. Its like a poop heaven for him. 


I dont know why he does it because I dont think its a nutrient deficiency, he eats pretty good variety, I think its purely habitual. The funny thing is that he will not drink water from a bucket at the dog park, I have to bring my own bowl, yet he has no problem eating poop and drinking from puddles. 

Please help


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds to me like you need something that is more "valuable" than the poo...

What kind of treats are you using for training?


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Sounds to me like you need something that is more "valuable" than the poo...
> 
> What kind of treats are you using for training?


Gosh what on earth could be more valuable than poo ???? :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lol, I know right?

Well, right now he's got a ton of treats from Zukes, which he loves (the moist kind), I also have these fish treats by Lakse Kronch, but if he had to chose between a treat and poo, he'd go eat the poo and then come back for the treat. 

His motivational list goes something like this. 
1)Squirrels
2)Poo
3)Me
4)Treats


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha! What they wont eat ~right!!!! My dogs go in the yard and seek out the rabbit droppings! I see them hunting for it. discusting! But tryting to stop a dog from doing this is hard! I yell chicken jerky and they do come running back but then I feel guilty if I don't give them it! But that is the only thing that works for them with the rabbit droppings otherwise they are still hunting ~searching~then eating~ it!
So thats all that works for me is that word chicken jerky.
Gosh my dogs think that word Chicken jerky is the word come, the word treats isthe word come gee alot of words involving food thats all that works for me LOL!:smile:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL...oh boy!

If I don't close the room with the cat litter is contained, they boys lovvvve cat pool. Ewwwwww.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

My Giant Sch will eat cat poop all day if I didnt close off that FEEDER. He PREFERS goose poop and duck poop. When we go walking on a field/grass next to waters edge where the geese droppings are..he gets into a state of ORGASMIC HEAVEN. The white/black colored DOGGIE TREATS really are his [email protected]


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ugh. I wish Shiloh would just eat the pop rather than ROLL in it. I don't know how many times we've had to throw her in the lake all smothered in poo. Damn wolf.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm still training my dogs that the cat box is not a snack bar. 

I've taken to closing off the bedroom and moving my laptop out in to the kitchen/living room area to keep an eye on them. Since I am right next to the furniture that holds the cat box, (it's a "cat bookshelf" that has places for them to climb and sleep in and the bottom part can house the litter box), they haven't been getting away with it lately. But if I get up to use the restroom, I'll come back and see some kitty roca on the floor, beneath their noses and bent heads. Talk about disgusting.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Are Uno's stools firm? I learned that Jody didn't digest dog food very well and her stools were soft and probably smelled/tasted like her dog food. Now that her stools are firm she has no interest in them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Jody'smom- he doesent eat his own poop or has interest in others dogs business but just about every other animal on the planet.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, after some research theres a possibility that he's not getting the necessary enzymes needed in his food and thats why he's resorting to eating poop, I also noticed that he's a lot hungrier, I dont know whether its due to the cold or what, but he's constantly begging for handouts and drooling when theres food in sight. I dont feel like I'm underfeeding him, he's in great shape now and I dont want him packing on weight like he did before. It could also be something with the current food (wellness core), I dont remember him acting this way on acana. So I ordered some digestive enzymes and will switch to acana on the next bag. I also ordered the raw dog food book to do some more research because I'm seriously considering switching to raw 100% at this point, if I can figure it out. At least I can do a trial period and see if raw will change his poo eating habits.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

My 18 month old Dane has been on raw for about three months, and I am VERY happy with the results. It has fixed all his skin/ coat problems. However, he still eats the cat poop. My cat is outdoors, but there is a particular area that he goes, and Ghosty heads for there every chance he gets. He also drools whenever there is 'human' food out. For Ghosty at least, I don't think he is missing anything, I think he is just a dog!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My dogs are also on raw and eat poop. I think they just like the taste of it. haha. Sad, right?

Yesterday, I was at my parents' for my birthday celebration, and I let them in, and Amaya comes in and STINKS of poop! Both my dad and I noticed at the same time, and I put her down with that look on my face, like I had poop under my nose. haha. And dad goes "She stinks of poop! She's been eating it. Dogs that eat poop can't be in the house," but this was as I was letting her out, because I didn't want to have to smell it, either. hahahaha.


----------

